# The Best Basketball Player of All Time from your Country



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

He can have played in any league, doesn't matter if they never played in the NBA or whatever, I'm just interested to see what names come out of this.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll start:
Country:Turkey
Player:Erman Kunter(He scored 153 points in one game...:allhail:Chamberlain who? :biggrin: )


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

Country: Australia
Player: I think it would have to be Andrew Gaze.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

Country: Canada

Best Player: Todd Machol....errr Steve Nash


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Australia: I would say Andrew Bogut

Him and Longley seem to be the only ones who have made an impact in the NBA, and Bogut is still young


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Lithuania 
Sabas,marciulionis & Jasikevicius


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Stephen John Nash the 2-time NBA Season MVP


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

USA: Michael Jordan


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

France : Tony Parker, Boris Diaw, Antoine Rigaudeau

Guys you never heard of : 

Alain Gilles, first French to play in Spain in the 60's
Jean Pierre Staelens, record holder of most points scored in one game with 71, multiple times scoring champion in the 50-60's
Hervé Dubuisson, first French to be seriously considered by an NBA team, training camp with the Nets in the early 80s
Richard Dacoury, most caps with French national team


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

starvydas said:


> France : Tony Parker, Boris Diaw, Antoine Rigaudeau
> 
> Guys you never heard of :
> 
> ...


j'aurais pas dit mieux :clap:


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Israel... well it's a tough call... id say Doron Sheffer but others may say its Mikki Berkowitz, Oded Katash or Doron Jamchi


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

deannahum said:


> Israel... well it's a tough call... id say Doron Sheffer but others may say its Mikki Berkowitz, Oded Katash or Doron Jamchi


and soon lior eliahu


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Steve Nash sonnnnnnnnnn


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

China:yao,wang,yi And Chen


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

JAPAN:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

England:

Me.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

New Zealand? Probably.. Sean Marks haha


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dominique Wilkins is from France, ain't he?

Anyway, Holland - hell, Elson's the only directly Dutch guy I know of to play at a high level (though Boerwinkle n van Lier must have had some Dutch in em)


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Croatia: Hall of famers Drazen Petrovic and Kresimir Cosic + Toni Kukoc, Dino Radja, Pino Giergia, Gordan Giricek, Nikola Vujcic........


----------



## tetrax (Feb 28, 2006)

Formerly living in Romania, obviously Muresanu is the only guy we have close to NBA star level.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

sdfgtrew said:


> JAPAN:


He pretty much only knew how to rebound and dunk even up to the end of the story.


----------



## KingWay (Jun 29, 2006)

New Zealand: The best shooter ive ever seen, Phill Jones.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

different_13 said:


> Anyway, Holland - hell, Elson's the only directly Dutch guy I know of to play at a high level (though Boerwinkle n van Lier must have had some Dutch in em)


Rik Smits


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

sdfgtrew said:


> JAPAN:



who's that?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

bbasok said:


> who's that?


haha he is Hanamichi, a basketball player from the famous Manga " Slam Dunk". he is cool, i like him too :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bbasok said:


> who's that?


Cartoon version of Dennis Rodman


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

different_13 said:


> Dominique Wilkins is from France, ain't he?



Well he was born in Paris, but he never got French nationality.


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

Italy: Andrea Bargnani :clap:


----------



## Despot_Stefan (Jun 29, 2006)

Serbia


Radivoje Korac, Drazen Dalipagic, Dragan Kicanovic, Moka Slavnic, Dejan Bodiroga, Vlade Divac, Aleksandar Djordjevic, Predrag Danilovic, Predrag Stojakovic


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

being half Latvian and half Swedish....I'd have to say....

Latvia: Andris Biedrins (dunno many players from Latvia's past)
Sweden: _what's basketball_?


----------



## MB (Apr 19, 2006)

Country=Argentina

Manu Ginobili, Andres Nocioni, Fabricio Oberto, Luis Scola, Hector "Pichi" Campana, Marcelo Milanesio


----------



## panschk (May 28, 2003)

Germany: Nowitzky. That is easy 

Why do people put lists of eight or something players here, question was _the_ single best player right? Of course that is not that easy to say, but we could get some discussion maybe.


----------



## barbosa10 (Jan 9, 2004)

Brazil: From the 80 until know TOP 5 by position:

PG: Leandrinho Barbosa ( I know he is playing at SG but as I think he coul be a great combo guard)
SG: Marcel Souza
SF: Oscar Schmidt ( Italians guy could tell more of this two guys then I ... because I just saw then played for Brazil NT)
PF: Varejão or Splitter (the battle begins!!!)
C: Nenê (He worth U$60,000,000)

But in our basketball history we have outhers great player like Wlamir Marques / Rosa Branca and others specially in early 60´s when Brazil got 2 consecutives Fiba World Tournament!!!

PS: I have to also mention Hortência - if I not wrong the first non-american women to integrated the Hall of Fame - Baketball.
And Paula / Janeth the next´s


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

tabuse


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

starvydas said:


> France : Tony Parker, Boris Diaw, Antoine Rigaudeau
> 
> i hate Antoine Rigaudeau.
> but i think he is the best shooter ever in France.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great thread. What are some good websites with basketball history in other countries?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

23


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UD40 said:


> 23



Nah, I was thinking more along the lines of Dennis Rodman. haha... jm you are correct UD40


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

bruindre said:


> being half Latvian and half Swedish....I'd have to say....
> 
> Latvia: Andris Biedrins (dunno many players from Latvia's past)
> Sweden: _what's basketball_?


I guess Biedrins is still too young to be put over Raimunds Miglinieks or Valdis Valters.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We Americans win this convo.

MJ was so great, that the Miami Heat retired his number... :worship:


----------



## J-Wel (Jul 4, 2006)

Australia - Without a doubt, Andrew Gaze.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would think that the best basketball player to ever come from Brazil would be Hortencia Marcari.She's a woman of course,but none of those guys are in the hall of fame are they?She was one of the best female players in history too.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> I would think that the best basketball player to ever come from Brazil would be Hortencia Marcari.She's a woman of course,but none of those guys are in the hall of fame are they?She was one of the best female players in history too.


She was amazing, a great player and could do everything in the basketball court. 

Rainha Hortência (Queen Hortência).












> One of the greatest international players ever to step onto a basketball court, Hortencia Maria de Fatima Marcari began playing for her native Brazil at the tender age of 15 when she was added to the national team roster after showing enormous potential. The girl who would soon be known simply as Hortencia in basketball circles was a nightmare to guard, constantly seeking out holes in the defense, perpetually moving around the court, and relentlessly scoring the basketball.


[link]


----------

